
The Brown One, the Honey Eater, the Shaggy Coat, the Destroyer (1998) - benbreen
http://www.charlierussellbears.com/LinguisticArchaeology.html
======
henrikschroder
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16623359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16623359)

